# Apostas Temperaturas 14/15 Agosto 2021 - Escolha Estações



## Gilmet (11 Ago 2021 às 13:05)

Boa tarde a todos,

Tendo em conta as previsões de calor durante o próximo fim-de-semana, lançamos mais um concurso de apostas de temperaturas, para os dias 14 e 15 de agosto. Inicialmente, como é hábito, pedimos a todos os membros que assim o desejem, que procedam à escolha das estações meteorológicas a concurso, deixando uma mensagem neste tópico onde indiquem claramente a sua escolha. Visto que o fim-de-semana está já aí à porta, desta vez o processo terá que ser um pouco mais rápido.

Estarão a concurso 12 estações meteorológicas escolhidas da seguinte forma:

Os 12 membros mais bem classificados no concurso anterior (julho de 2021), terão preferência na escolha. Deste modo, até quinta-feira, dia *12 de agosto às 15:00*, apenas poderão escolher estações os 12 primeiros classificados desse concurso;
Pedimos também aos membros que participaram no concurso anterior e que ficaram abaixo do 12º lugar que apontem a estação que querem escolher, pois serão usados como suplentes caso até ao prazo final não estejam escolhidas as 12 estações meteorológicas;
Se até ao final do prazo mencionado não tiverem sido escolhidas 12 estações, qualquer membro do fórum poderá participar, sendo que serão escolhidas as estações propostas por ordem cronológica.
Essas 12 estações meteorológicas poderão pertencer à rede do IPMA (desde que estejam hoje a debitar dados) ou ser amadoras, estas desde que possuam RS (radiation-shield) decente e tenham site próprio na Net onde indiquem os valores registados em tempo real e os valores extremos de temperatura com exactidão.

Pede-se assim a estes 12 membros que submetam as suas escolhas até às *15:00 de quinta-feira, 12 de agosto*. A partir dessa hora todos os restantes membros poderão escolher estações, se ainda houver essa possibilidade:

@Jorge_scp
@AnDré
@David sf
@MSantos
@meteo
@N_Fig
@Davidmpb
@joralentejano
@Dan
@Ricardo Carvalho
@RStorm
@"Charneca" Mundial

Para garantir uma maior diversidade nas estações escolhidas, e relembrando que o objectivo do concurso não é o de apostar apenas nas estações que provavelmente registarão valores mais extremos, as estações escolhidas estão sujeitas às seguintes condicionantes:

- Haverá a concurso pelo menos duas estações localizadas em cada uma destas regiões:

Litoral Norte e Centro (Distritos de Viana, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra, Leiria, Lisboa, sendo que pelo menos uma delas terá que se situar junto ao mar);
Interior Norte e Centro (Distritos de Vila Real, Bragança, Viseu, Guarda e Castelo Branco);
Litoral Sul (Distritos de Setúbal, Faro e concelhos do Distrito de Beja com acesso ao mar);
Interior Sul (Distritos de Santarém, Portalegre, Évora e Beja interior).

- Em nenhum distrito poderão ser escolhidas mais do que duas estações;
- Não poderá ser escolhida nenhuma estação a menos de 50 km (valor aproximado, apela-se ao bom senso) de uma já escolhida, com excepção de casos em que ambas as estações tenham características climáticas claramente diferentes (Ex: Torre/Covilhã, Cabo Raso/Lisboa);
- Caso haja duas estações escolhidas que não cumpram estas condicionantes apenas será aceite a que tiver sido escolhida em primeiro lugar.


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Ago 2021 às 13:39)

Deixo aqui a lista das 40 estações da Rede MeteoAlentejo:
*Serpa, Herdade Bemposta, Pias, Vila Verde de Ficalho, Beja, Ferreira do Alentejo, Amareleja, Mértola, Moura, Almodôvar, Castro Verde, Aljustrel, Vidigueira, Alvito, Barrancos, Odemira, Sines, Alcácer do Sal, Santiago do Cacém, Grândola, Mourão, Viana do Alentejo, Évora, Montemor-o-Novo, Vendas Novas, Redondo, Estremoz, Vila Viçosa, Arraiolos, Mora, Avis, Fronteira, Ponte de Sor, Alter do Chão, Campo Maior, Arronches, Portalegre, Quinta Maral, Marvão e Gavião.*


----------



## joralentejano (11 Ago 2021 às 13:59)

Desta vez vou para as origens.  Escolho a estação de *Arronches* da rede MeteoAlentejo.


----------



## MSantos (11 Ago 2021 às 14:21)

Escolho *Sabugal, Martim Rei (IPMA) *apenas porque acho que nunca entrou em apostas.


----------



## meteo (11 Ago 2021 às 15:06)

Escolho a estação *Fóia (IPMA).*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Ago 2021 às 15:13)

Escolho a estação de *Reguengos de Monsaraz (IPMA)*, pois parece que as temperaturas por lá vão ser interessantes.


----------



## David sf (11 Ago 2021 às 15:21)

Escolho *Oeiras / Vila Fria*.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Ago 2021 às 15:28)

Obrigado pela iniciativa Gil  

Eu escolho a estação de *Alvega (IPMA ) *


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Ago 2021 às 15:44)

Eu escolho *Pinhão, Santa Bárbara* IPMA.


----------



## AnDré (11 Ago 2021 às 16:11)

Escolho a estação de Tavira, do IPMA.


----------



## RedeMeteo (11 Ago 2021 às 17:02)

Sugiro a de Serpa da MeteoAlentejo


----------



## clone (11 Ago 2021 às 18:10)

A escolha recaí na do Pinhão - IPMA


----------



## RStorm (11 Ago 2021 às 18:41)

Eu escolho a EMA de *Lousã (aeródromo) 
*
Obrigado pela iniciativa


----------



## Dan (11 Ago 2021 às 20:40)

Miranda do Douro.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Ago 2021 às 11:49)

Muito boa iniciativa! Eu escolho Dunas de Mira


----------



## Gilmet (12 Ago 2021 às 12:04)

Obrigado a todos os membros que escolheram até ao momento! Fica a faltar apenas a escolha de um membro (@Jorge_scp) até às 15:00 de hoje.

Neste momento a distribuição das estações é a seguinte:


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Ago 2021 às 12:22)

Gilmet disse:


> Obrigado a todos os membros que escolheram até ao momento! Fica a faltar apenas a escolha de um membro (@Jorge_scp) até às 15:00 de hoje.
> 
> Neste momento a distribuição das estações é a seguinte:



Alcoutim (IPMA)


----------



## MSantos (12 Ago 2021 às 12:27)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Alcoutim (IPMA)



Não poderá haver mais de 2 estações por distrito, e Faro já tem Foia e Tavira, escolhe outra! 

Sugiro alguma no Distrito de Setúbal ou Beja (Litoral) para maior representatividade.


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Ago 2021 às 12:59)

MSantos disse:


> Não poderá haver mais de 2 estações por distrito, e Faro já tem Foia e Tavira, escolhe outra!
> 
> Sugiro alguma no Distrito de Setúbal ou Beja (Litoral) para maior representatividade.



Então uma que vai dar muitas dores de cabeça, Zambujeira do Mar


----------



## Gilmet (12 Ago 2021 às 13:03)

Obrigado, @Jorge_scp ! As estações estão todas escolhidas!


----------

